# Schwierigkeiten mit Plugin für EPF (Eclipse Process Framework)



## hdi (23. Mrz 2010)

Hey, 
ich wende mich jetzt in voller Verzweiflung (und Hoffnung ) an euch - vllt kennt sich einer hier mit EPF oder EMF aus.

Zum Hintergrund: Ich will für EPF ein Plugin schreiben, dass einen Prozess der in einer XPDL Datei definiert ist parsed, und anschliessend ein entsprechendes EPF Projekt erstellt. 

D.h. im ersten Schritt extrahier ich mir diese typischen Objekte die bei solchen Business Processes vorkommen wie Rollen, Events, Milestones usw. Das ist im Mom einfach in eigenen Java-Objekten abgespeichert.

Nun soll das Plugin im 2. Schritt eben ein EPF Projekt erstellen mit diesen Infos. Aber ich komm mit der API leider gar nicht klar und es gibt auch keine Hilfe auf der offiziellen Projektseite. (Ein Forum wo niemand irgendetwas antwortet)

Also wie ich in Eclipse generell ein Projekt erstellen kann weiss ich nun, aber ich brauch ja ein EPF Projekt. So etwas gibt es irgendwie nicht, in EPF selber kann man über das New-Menü nur drei Dinge erstellen:
- Method Plugin
- Method Library
- Method Configuration

Method Plugin ist scheinbar das Projekt selber, also die absolute Grundlage. Sucht man danach in der API findet man dazu ein Interface und eine Implementation davon die keinen Konstruktor bereitstellt.

Also ich hab keinen Schimmer wie ich jetzt programmatisch so ein EPF Projekt bzw. Method Plugin usw erstellen soll weil irgendwie find ich dazu einfach nix in der API. 
Aber ich glaube nicht dass es nicht geht immerhin ist die API ja riesig, das muss man doch hinkriegen?

Mein Problem ist auch ich hab generell noch nicht wirklich auf der Eclipse Plattform programmiert, von daher weiss ich auch nicht so recht was eig. von EPF kommt, und was der absolute Kern von Eclipse selber ist. Ich glaube ich versteh da was ganz grundlegendes noch nicht.

Ich finde es halt grad sehr seltsam dass die API 5000 Klassen anbietet, man aber irgendwie nix findet um sich die absoluten Basics-Objekte für so ein EPF Projekt zu erstellen??

Kann mir jmd helfen bitte?? Vllt mal über die API drüberfliegen, evlt habt ihr da Hintergrundwissen und erkennt an manchen Namen welchen Weg man da gehen muss. Oder habt ihr ne Ahnung wo ich sonst noch Hilfe herkrieg?

*Ich danke vielmals!*


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mrz 2010)

Benutz die Search For References Funktion, dann findest du schon raus was wie/wo instanziert wird.


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2010)

Hä? Meinst du unter Search -> References? Das durchucht ja meinen Code... Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei? Mein Problem ist dass ich nicht weiss was für Klassen oder Methoden ich aus der EPF API benutzen muss weil ich keine passenden finde...


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2010)

Wenn du das SDK des Projekts installiert hast (also mit Quellen), dann werden auch 'interne' Referenzen gefunden.


----------

